# The House of Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A CONCEPT THAT SHOWS THE COFFEE VOYAGE FROM THE SEED TO THE CUP, ALSO SHOWING THE CARACTHERISTICS FROM ORIGIN COFFEE PLANTED, PROCESSED AND SERVED BY OUR COMPANY, CAFESCAL

More...


----------

